# Having issue with my A31 Cefiro with RB20det



## drift-tengoku (Sep 21, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why my rb20det is sounding like a Subaru engine? After the engine warms up for a while and I start to gas it, it starts to gurgle like a Subaru engine. I just replaced the spark plugs but that didn't solve the problem. I have tried looking to see if there is a leak some where. To be specific it sounds like it's bogging down. But friend thinks there is no leak and it is coming from the exhaust. I checked it and nothing is wrong with the exhaust. Please help.


----------

